# What's up with this honey?



## Firestix (Apr 1, 2015)

I pulled a frame of capped honey this morning and held it up to the light. Some places are lighter than others ... what's up with that?


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

Different nectar sources with perhaps some variation in the cell structure.


----------



## Firestix (Apr 1, 2015)

Hops Brewster said:


> Different nectar sources with perhaps some variation in the cell structure.


Thanks Hops


----------

